# [SOLVED] Battlefield 1942 Patch Help!



## 5dashes (Apr 5, 2008)

I wanna play online in Battlefield 1942 but I don't have the latest version so I update but then when I download the thing that updates my Battlefield 1942, it says I have version 1.03.101 and I need 1.06.001 to upgrade to 1.06.101. Anyone know where I can get an update for my current version? Help please!!!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: battlefield 1942*



> To play BF1942 in windowed mode go to the battlefield 1942 folder, than go to Mods, bf1942, Settings. Open the file VideoDefault.con in notepad and where it says "renderer.setFullScreen 1" change that to "renderer.setFullScreen 0".


Might work for you.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Patch Help!*

Here are some site in which you can get the Full Patch from. updates from Retail to 1.6.19.

http://www.gpdownloads.co.nz/dl.dyn/Files/3292.html
http://battlefield2.filefront.com/file/Battlefield_1942_Full_Client_Patch;23189
http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/10331


----------



## 5dashes (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Battlefield 1942 Patch Help!*

THANKS!!! that rlly helped and now i online


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:uhoh: I just realised, I posted my reply in the wrong thread. Sorry!.


----------

